# family problem..



## autumn_in_alaska (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi i have a huge family that all live out in the country we just kinda let our dogs roam they are all very sweet and we have all kinda well my aunt moved to FL and her sister-in-law wanted to move into the field as we call it where everyone lives well we let her build a house out there.by the way know she is not blood to anyone that lives around there but the family that is now in fl. well she has chickens and goats, cats, dogs, bunnies you name it i bet she has it! well she is claming now that out sweet little girl cc who is a mix dog not very big she is a real sweet heart never has hurt anything well she said that cc killed some of her chickens! we have been aving problems with her for a while (the sister-in-law) she called the cops and everything well the same day this all happenes i went to my cousins house where cc was and looked over her no blood nothing! she said she killed 9 chickens. i would think she would have blood on her... well she went to the pound because of this the animal people came and got her. now i have no idea what has happened to her she was a sweet loving dog. the same women that did this, before she called the cops about a year before she blocked a way to get to the valley walk way through the woods it was right up the road from her house she said no one was allowed to ride fourwheelers anymore though there! she had become a huge problem in this family and no one knows what to do.


----------



## fredalina (Oct 31, 2007)

Call the shelter and find out what happened to CC. PRAY that she is still alive. If so, and if the shelter will let you get her, put up a fenced in area and do not let CC roam outside of that fence. She needs to be on a leash or in the fence or in the house at all times. 

Contact a lawyer about the aunt's sister-in-law and see what remedies you have as far as the four-wheelers and the other issues.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

(1) Please use punctuation, that was really hard to read...

(2) If you allow your dogs to roam around off your property, then you are liable for anything they are accused of doing. I'm assuming you have no idea where she was when the alleged crime occurred? Letting a dog roam around the countryside is a liability, and to be honest, in a rural area where people have livestock and such you are lucky animal control was called...in many areas she would have just been shot and that would have been that.

You may consider your dog to be sweet and innocent, but unless you follow her around when you let her roam the countryside, you don't know what she's up to. You should have taken responsibility for your pet...for her sake, your sake, and the sake of your neighbors.

(3) Was the blocked area her property? If not you can protest and get it opened because she's blocking a public access area. If it is her property then you were trespassing, and she has every right to keep you out.


----------



## autumn_in_alaska (Nov 4, 2007)

well see its all family there no one else lives around us but family and everyone just lets there dogs free even she does. she bought the land from my grandparents we would have to measure it and everything to figure out if its her land or not. but no one has the gutts to talk to her about it. she has ginnys ( i dont now what you really call them) but thats what i always have called them. they are like birds chicken things haha but she just lets them run around everywhere in my grandparents yard. The ginnys are not what the dog killed thought. but dont you think if he killed the chickens he would have killed them dang ginnys first seeing how they are not in a cage and they cant fly away or get away fast. she is saying we owe her $300 for the chickens now.


----------



## nlkeple (Sep 24, 2007)

There is really no way that anyone on here can say whether or not the dog was involved in this incident or not, but I can say that if your dog was at home with you then you would know that your dog was not over at her house killing chickens. 

It is true what Shaina said, dogs in rural areas that become a nuisance are usually shot. Not only are they shot but it is legal to shot them if they are disturbing agriculture (at least it is here). 

The best way to protect a dog from being accused of something is to know where your dog is at all times. I understand what you are saying about dogs who are usually allowed out. Dogs that do not cause problems are often allowed out in my rural area as well and we have a few dogs that just love to come visit us and the girls but even though I seriously doubt that Lady would mess with someone's animals it is just a chance that I am not willing to take so she is not allowed to roam. 

The reality is that whether she is family or not and regardless of what has always happened before, she owns her property and can do whatever she pleases on it. While I do not know the laws specific to your area if that had happened here she would have been within her rights to shot your dog while it was on her property so really you are lucky that she didn't do that.


----------



## 007Dogs (Aug 22, 2007)

$300 for Chickens, that must have been alot of chickens, say like 150 of them. If she wants $300 for the chickens, tell her to take you to court. She would have to prove to a judge that it was in fact your dog that killed the chickens. Does she have photos of the dog killing these chickens. And she would also need proof of how many chickens it was and proof of the cost of these chickens. 

It is safer for all involved if your dog does not wander freely.


----------



## autumn_in_alaska (Nov 4, 2007)

she has no pictures she just said the dog looked like this and that it pointed out to be cc but down the road there is people that have there dogs over all the time so it even coud have been them. this all happened back in the summer she has not said anything since. i have no problem with her i just wish she would just make sure her facts are straight before saying anything.


----------



## devinzbaby (Sep 24, 2007)

first off, all her chickens and ginnys and whatever the heck NEED to be in cages or pens or its nobody's fault. Second, do anything you can to get you dog back. Third, i'd tell her that if her chickens/ginnys whatever wander onto your prpperty you will kill them yourself. and i would contact a lawyer. She has no proof. She sounds like an old witch just trying to cause problems. I would buy a dog pen (you can get huge ones for a couple hundred $$) And make sure your dogs only go into the pens.

This whole situation is stupid, you need to do everything in you rpower to deal with this. she may be a loon, But take it into your hands to get done what needs to be done, and if your dog was wrongfully accused, make sure you get him back.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

The whole situation _is _stupid, devin, but probably not for the reasons you mean. A person should not allow their dog to roam free and unsupervised and then be surprised when it gets into trouble. Keep your dog under your immediate control and this woman will never again be able to complain.


----------



## nlkeple (Sep 24, 2007)

devinzbaby said:


> first off, all her chickens and ginnys and whatever the heck NEED to be in cages or pens or its nobody's fault.


It is actually very healthy for a chicken to be free range (even though I believe the OP said the chickens that were killed were in a cage). Depending on the property size and the area, chickens are frequently allowed free. My chickens are allowed free on my property and it is completely within my rights to expect other people's dogs not to eat them. Now if the chicken left my property (which because of where the chicken house is has never happened) and a dog got to them that would be completely different.


----------



## DogDaze (Sep 23, 2007)

Denvinzbaby said it correctly... 

Plus sounds like this person is a little wacko... coyote could have gotten the chickens. Tell her to install a security camera and stop accusing without proof! 

Shaina, lighten up, everyone isn't perfect with the way they type!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

DogDaze said:


> Denvinzbaby said it correctly...
> 
> Plus sounds like this person is a little wacko... coyote could have gotten the chickens. Tell her to install a security camera and stop accusing without proof!
> 
> Shaina, lighten up, everyone isn't perfect with the way they type!


Meh, sorry about that...the combination of the topic and that I was already tired when I read it made me a bit snarky.

People letting their dogs run free is a particular hot spot with me...when I was younger I had a neighbor dog under similar circumstances tear the wiring out of the bottom of my rabbit hutch and eat my pet rabbits...we saw the dog fleeing the scene and he left behind a couple tuffs of white hair. He was the only dog in the area with that kind of hair, and the only one permitted to roam. When approached, his owners denied anything because of course, their dear dog was sweet and innocent and wouldn't harm a fly, so nothing was ever done.

That winter he disappeared...I think the group of farmers that gets together every winter to cut down on the coydog problem (coyote/loose dog mixes that tend to pack in rural areas and go after livestock) ran across him, but we'll never know.

At the time I was mostly upset about the grisly end to my 2 pet rabbits...later I started feeling sorry for the dog, whose owners obviously didn't take responsibility for him.

As for the person being a wacko, how does that come into anything? We're only getting one side of the story. If she lets her chickens free range that's her right. Even if the OP's dog wasn't the one who killed her chickens, the woman has a right to complain if its wandering onto her property at all. And we'll never know which is was, because the OP has no idea where it was at the time.

Now the chickens that wander right off her property...well those are fair game I suppose.


----------



## snow (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm backing Shaina up on her "typing" complaint. After she posted, the OP used punctuation, and therefore made the posts easier to read.


Now, I'm going to agree that chickens should not be kept in cages, and that it's very safe and healthy for them to run around free range.

I'm going also agree with another point. If you have dogs, you should know where your dogs are at all times. There is no way to prove that your CC did or did not kill those chickens, and so now I'm a little confused. Did you get her back? Have you found her? Or is she wandering??? Or at a shelter??


----------

